# Need advice for group purchase.



## Lacy (Feb 2, 2008)

The women's organization i belong to has voted to adapt the Walther P99 QA 9MM as our sidearm of choice.We require an initial purchase of four dozen of these along with 50,000 rounds of ammuntion.How do we go about doing this? Also what percentage dollar wise can we expect to save on a group purchase? Thank you in advance for any help you may provide.

Lacy


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*i know this doesn't help, but i'm interested.*

i personally have no clue. but, i want to know when you find out. i can just see it know. you should call and ask. i'm pretty sure it'll go like this."um yeah i'd like to purchase 48 p99's please. and 50,ooo rounds for them. hello?.....hellloooo? i think he hung up" good luck and tell us how it goes. you are going to have 48 people purchase them individually right? not just one. second i'm not sure there is a lot of markup on firearms. some sporting good stores choose not to sell the actual firearms because they say theres no money in them, but they will sell ammunition. so don't be too dissappointed if you don't get a really big discount.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Check ammoman.com for bulk ammo, free shipping.


----------

